# MEZZO/CONTRALTO TOURNAMENT (By Request): de Cisneros vs Genaux



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Eleonora de Cisneros, USA, 1878-1934






Vivica Genaux, USA, 1969-






'Ah, quel giorno' from Rossini's _Semiramide_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I didn't like the second singer's vibrato. de Cisneros's voice and technique were very beautiful, but lacked the energy and excitement I find in vintage Horne. Perhaps the technology of her time limited the impact. She had a very beautifully integrated voice from top to bottom.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Both singers are new to me, though I knew Genaux's name and have probably heard her in something before. Neither would be my top choice for this aria. De Cisneros obviously has a fine instrument with a formidable chest register, but there is something rather stolid about her singing. It's all a bit dull and earthbound.

I preferred Genaux's delivery and she gets round the notes more easily. The opening phrases are quite tricky and sound clumsy in De Cisneros's version, so, all in all, I'm going with Genaux.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Genaux has a much more appealing sound to her voice for me and her runs are smoother to this ear. Her voice is also much richer sounding and her high is more steady.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I find both versions rather lacklustre. However Genaux's has somewhat more character to it.

I vote for Genaux.

N.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Genaux's tone is not quite pleasing to my ears, but I find her performance more committed than De Cisneros'. Had I pick only between the two, Genaux would be my choice.


----------

